# Pella Sliding Glass Door Repair/Replace



## exocet

I have an 11 year old Pella Proline 450 sliding glass door. The area below the glass on the fixed panel has rotted out. The fixed panel doesn't show up in the standard Pella parts list for the door. That doesn't necessarily mean you can't get one, but it might take some work. After looking at the door, the fixed panel doesn't appear to be easily removable - no visible brackets or tracks. 

Does anyone know if it's even removable and if so, how? The guys at my local Pella Store thought I might have to remove the entire door to get it out. But, they weren't positive. 

If the entire door has to come out, I will be strongly motivated to replace it with something else as we have always hated the screen being on the inside of the door. Though financially, replacing a $300 panel is better than spending $1K on a new door.


----------



## Just Bill

Over the years I have warned people on these websites about Pella. This is common with their products. And it generally shows up just after the warranty expeires, they will do nothing but supply new parts at retail cost. If you are considering a replacement, don't replace with Pella.

You may be able to slavage the wood, at least for a while, with one of the epoxy wood fillers. Dig out the rotted wood, apply the filler, sand when dry and paint.


----------



## exocet

I'm not trying to bash Pella. I have 15 other Pella Proline windows that have given me zero issues over 11 years. I'm not thrilled this has happened. Obviously, the damage has occurred over a few years. Yes, I doubt Pella will step up an do anything about it.

Yes, digging out the damaged wood and filling it in with an epoxy type filler, is an option, if only temporary. But, I'm afraid that once I start digging, it won't stop.


----------



## Tom Struble

it may be nailed in thru the sash into the frame


----------



## sixeightten

Tom Struble said:


> it may be nailed in thru the sash into the frame


It probably is actually screwed through the jamb if memory serves. We did a lot of install of Pella Pro lines when they first came out. We were working for a production builder who used a lot of them. I was always ashamed at Pella for soiling their rep with this bottom rung product. We had more problems with the windows than the doors though. Getting them set so that they sealed correctly was very difficult.


----------



## Just Bill

Once you think you have most of the rot out, there is a product from Minwax called Wood Hardener. It is a resin based product that will harden soft wood and the remainder of the rot, stopping it. Apply several times, until the wood stops soaking it up, then use the epoxy putty to fill in.


----------



## JackiOsgood

my pella sliding door part, rotted so bad that no filler will help and Pella was completely horrible with this. Total run around. I just want two of the doors that slide, to install. The rest of the door is just fine. I always thought that Pella was good, dang, was I fooled. And can't sell my home and can't replace the doors due to financial difficulties. It started before the warranty but didn't show up until a year after the warranty. Wood rot takes more than a year to get to that point.


----------



## JackiOsgood

where can you order just the door that slides? That is all I need. They ain't that hard to install.


----------



## Nealtw

JackiOsgood said:


> where can you order just the door that slides? That is all I need. They ain't that hard to install.


You would have to go back to Pella for new sliders


----------



## JackiOsgood

If you find replacement sliding panels, please let me know. Mine were from 2001 and started rotting out in 2012, I actually noticed them at that time. They had been rotting out for much longer, but Pella would not do anything. They are a horrible service company. I will not and have not recommended them. All I need is the panel on the rollers, easy fix. But would they help, hell no. $2000 down the drain and can't even sell my home now. Horrible situation and I am stressed to the max. :vs_mad:


----------



## JackiOsgood

they don't just have the doors, that is the problem, they want me to pay for the whole door, again, not just the replacement door that slides. What a total rip off.


----------



## Nealtw

If you could find the right guy with the right tools a new frame could be made, you have the pattern hardware and glass.


----------



## dalespring

pella vs Anderson?


----------



## makapu

JackiOsgood said:


> where can you order just the door that slides? That is all I need. They ain't that hard to install.


have you found a place that just sold the sliding door?


----------



## makapu

looking for someone who knows where to buy just the sliding glass door side of a pella patio door set. my door rotted on bottom.


----------



## georgemcq

makapu said:


> looking for someone who knows where to buy just the sliding glass door side of a pella patio door set. my door rotted on bottom.


You should start a new post. You posted on a 2012 thread.


----------

